# Icone Finder invisible???



## jaddou (16 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Suite a des essais de customisation de mon mac OsX 10.6, j'ai tentee de changer l'icone Finder. Depuis mon icone est transparent dans mon dock, mais fonctionne toujours.
De plus dans MacHD/Systeme/Bibli/Coreservices, j'appercois le nouvel icone Finder que je souhaite appliquer sous le nom de Finder.
Et dans Dock/contents/ressources, je retrouve de nouveau l'icone que souhaite utiliser sous le nom de Finder.icns et Finderbis.png.
Mais j'ai supprimer l'ancier icone!!

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider svp???


----------



## jaddou (16 Janvier 2012)

Re: Et dans une bonne journee, je viens de telecharger Shapehsifter-25 et elle ne veux pas s'installer!!! Rrrrr 
QLQ pour me regler mes 2 petits pb??????
Merci d'avance!!!!


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Janvier 2012)

Utilise LiteIcon pour changer ton icône de Finder c'est plus sur que de "bidouiller" dans le système et c'est gratuit.

Pour ShapeShifter. Halte là ! :hosto: c'est pas compatible avec ton système...


----------



## wath68 (16 Janvier 2012)

Et la recherche ?? 

En 1ère page ... http://forums.macg.co/customisation/icone-finder-disparue-help-941722.html


----------



## jaddou (17 Janvier 2012)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Utilise LiteIcon pour changer ton icône de Finder c'est plus sur que de "bidouiller" dans le système et c'est gratuit.
> 
> Pour ShapeShifter. Halte là ! :hosto: c'est pas compatible avec ton système...



Alors merci pr l'info LiteIcon, j'a supprimer ShapeSifter! 

Mais pour se qui est de "bidouiller", je suis desole mais j'ai suivis un TuTo tres precis, je n'y suis pas aller en Aveugle!!!  Et si j'essays pas suivant des tutos je ne pourrais jamais apprendre. 
Surtout que je suits des tutos uniquement pour customiser, je n'essairais surement de faire des manip plus compliquer! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Et la recherche ??
> 
> En 1ère page ... http://forums.macg.co/customisation/icone-finder-disparue-help-941722.html




 Honnetement, je suis tomber sur un lien qui donner directement sur le forum custo, et la je n'ai pas trouver tout de suite "Rechercher". Donc j'ai parcourus qlq discussion et j'ai decider de poster ma question!! Mais merci car maintenant j'ai trouve ou je dois rechercher!

PAr contre, apres avoir suivis le Tuto mon ICONE est toujours TRANSPARENT!!!!

DES IDEES??????????????????????????????????????Svp


----------



## jaddou (18 Janvier 2012)

*Qlq aurait il une idee pour remettre l'icone Finder visible?*


MErci d'avance pour toute aide!!!


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2012)

As tu suivit le tuto que t'as précisé Wath ?


----------



## jaddou (22 Janvier 2012)

Oui plusieurs fois, merci mais cela n'a pas fonctionne! 
Merci quand meme!


----------

